# Which 9mm are EASY to Break Down & Clean??



## BearArms2

I have enjoyed shooting a Beretta 92 for the past year -- I have learned how to break it down and clean it. My understand is that its one of the easier 9mm guns to break down and clean -- at least one of the guns that are worth shooting. 

Can anyone else share with me other guns that are easy to break down and clean? Glock im told fits this group....anything else?
Thanks!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

the beretta/taurus breakdown makes easy stuff look hard... others that break down nearly as fast are the metal framed p220 offsprings by sig and the cz75/tang clones..... but basically it comes down to repetition, do any gun a few times and easy of breakdown fails to be an issue


----------



## BearArms2

Thanks TedDeBearFrmHell


----------



## cclaxton

The Glocks are famously easy, but the FNX is one of the easiest....it uses a simple twist lever. The CZ's are also easy. 
The hardest I have experienced are the Kahr's. 
CC


----------



## Packard

My first auto was a Colt Combat Commander (.45, 1911 weapon). Up to that time I had only revolvers, and the breaking down of the weapon seemed intimidating (What if I can't get it back together?) I had a friend do it with me once and after that it was simple.

Most of these are. Some seem to require three hands, and unfortunately most of us are born with just two. 

After you've done this a couple of times almost any weapon will seem simple to field strip. Going beyond field stripping is often the job of a gunsmith. For instance I've never replaced a fireing pin or an extractor myself (though I understand that with a Glock those jobs can be done by the gun owner).

Typically I think most people stop at the field stripping and let a gunsmith tackle anything that goes beyond that.


----------



## BearArms2

how do Sig's rank? such as a Sig P226?


----------



## Packard

I really think this should be a non-issue. As I stated earlier and others also stated, the field stripping of most semi-autos is not a daunting task. Pick whatever weapon you like. If it is a Glock it will disassemble in 30 seconds. If it is a 1911, it will take a full minute. I doubt that any weapon takes more than two minutes to break down and another two to reassemble. Most take less time than that.

I think you should be concentrating on the other aspects of the weapons when you are making your final choices.


----------



## Raymond

Baretta 9mm


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

A Glock is pretty quick,,,, GLOCK FIELD STRIP 9 SECONDS - YouTube


----------



## loper

The BHP is a piece of cake to strip.


----------



## chessail77

The Sig P series are easy as they use a swing down take down lever, and slide comes right off....the SP 2022 is a bit harder as the take down lever has to be removed as well....both I would call easy to field strip.


----------



## Overkill0084

Most guns that would typically be issued to a LEO or soldier are going to be pretty simple. Things may be done differently from brand to brand, but none of them are going to difficult.
Didn't see them listed- XD & XDm are pretty childproof to take down & reassemble. 
The worst gun I own for take down is a Ruger MK3 (.22) and it's not that bad once you take the time to become familiar with it.


----------



## recoilguy

I agree with overkill, I have quite a few brands of handguns and none are real hard to break down. They are all just a little different and remembering whow to do which ever brand you have is the hardest part. I have yet to find one that if you know what you are doing and do it correctly iss in the least bit difficult!

RCG


----------



## cougartex

Beretta PX4, Beretta Cougar, Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

we've had new guys field strip and put back together beretta's in 12 seconds or less the first time they had ever actually seen one (with some coaching, practice and motivation) so it's definitely up there on the ease of disassembly list. 

Most other firearms I've gotten my hands on have all been fairly easy as well. Takes a little figuring out sometimes, but once you get it.. well, you get it. It's like riding a bike, once you figure out that balance is easier with momentum it just works


----------



## FNISHR

BearArms2 said:


> how do Sig's rank? such as a Sig P226?


Very easy, and Glocks are also. Both will spoil you.


----------



## denner

Beretta PX4 Storm; Beretta 92/96 not necessarily in that order, all you do with the Storm is pull down on the tabs and the slide is released, no need to squeeze the trigger or move the slide rearward to relieve pressure on the recoil spring. Simply the most ingenious and simple takedown I've ever come across.


----------



## HandGunGuy

cclaxton said:


> The Glocks are famously easy, but the FNX is one of the easiest....it uses a simple twist lever. The CZ's are also easy.
> The hardest I have experienced are the Kahr's.
> CC


 Agree with statement about the Kahr.. a little of a challenge but easy one you know how it wants handled its a cake.

ugar p series i think is super easy.

bersa 380 thunder was uber easy.

Jennings 9 was easy to take down too, but is a junk gun.


----------



## Doug B.

denner said:


> Beretta PX4 Storm; Beretta 92/96 not necessarily in that order, all you do with the Storm is pull down on the tabs and the slide is released, no need to squeeze the trigger or move the slide rearward to relieve pressure on the recoil spring. Simply the most ingenious and simple takedown I've ever come across.


Agreed. Simple design and an awesome action.


----------



## ronmail65

Lots of easy ones noted, but I've got to believe that nothing is faster or easier than a Glock. 3 or 4 large components, requires no tools, no small pieces to misplace or fumble with, and surfaces to be cleaned are easily accessible. And, given Glock's reputation for reliability under extreme conditions... maybe you don't have to clean it at all

Although I have no experience with this, I would tend to thing that other striker fire designed guns (like the Ruger SR9s, XDs, M&Ps, etc...) may be similar in this regard. I consider how easy it is to clean a gun before I purchase it, but it's not a major factor (hence, I own a Ruger Mark III).


----------



## Packard

The only pistol that I've owned that was a nuisance to field strip was my stainless steel Colt Gold Cup. The bushing was so tight on the barrel that they supplied a wrench to remove it. Ideally a gun should field strip without the use of any tools. But I see more and more that some tool is required. The new Nano requires a screwdriver. Some require a pin. I think that manufacturers should design the take down that does not require any tools. The Gold Cup required the tool because of the tight fit on the match quality barrel to the bushing. It loosened up a bit as it aged but it always required that I use the wrench.


----------



## cclaxton

A better question might be which ones are HARD to break down and clean:

Top on my list are the Kahr's. Springs are very strong and make it hard to align to release. 
CC


----------



## Packard

cclaxton said:


> A better question might be which ones are HARD to break down and clean:
> 
> Top on my list are the Kahr's. Springs are very strong and make it hard to align to release.
> CC


I agree. In general I don't see this aspect of a firearm an important factor in choosing a weapon. By in large the more difficult weapons to field strip are the ones that have a specific design criteria they are addressing.

My example of the Gold Cup which was addressing the accuracy, and the Kahr which is addressing small size and light weight, and the Nano which requires a screw driver, and the Sig Sauer 290 which I read requires three hands--the last two trying for the smallest package possible.

But weapons that are just "compact" or larger generally assemble and disassemble rather easily. Certainly those intended for the military will. I cannot imagine any branch of the US military choosing a weapon that requires tools to field strip.


----------



## Bulldog

The M&P and XD are easier to break down than the Glock. Though the Glocks are very easy. The Ruger P series I had tended to be a slight pain but not bad either.

The things that will help you decide are things like pulling the slide and lowering, twisting, turning the lever, things like do you have to pull the trigger and what not.

there are probably videos on youtube that show you how to break each fo these guns down and you could see for yourself.


----------



## Deadwood

*Easy*

My Bersa 9UC pistol. Drop the magazine, turn the little handle down and the slide comes off. Smooth as silk.


----------



## group17

Walther P99 and PPS. Doesn't get any easier.


----------



## Bulldog

group17 said:


> Walther P99 and PPS. Doesn't get any easier.


My Walther PPS was a pain in the butt compared to my glock, xd, and M&P's. Though just slightly easier than my Ruger P99


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

I don't think that you'll find anything easier to break down than M9/92-Series.


----------



## sonja

IMHO Glock is the easiest -- Springfield XD, Beretta, Sig, CZ are also easy. 1911 is a PITA the FIRST TIME -- gets easier. Have no experience with any Ruger or S&W semiautos.


----------



## ubaldorobles

I have owned both berettas and glocks. I believe berettas are the easiest to disassemble, clean, then reassemble. just make sure you have it pointed in an upward angle when you disassemble. glocks are also fairly e-z to do same.:smt1099


----------

